# sights



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm looking at a Glock 23 on GB and wonder if sights can be replaced on a Gen 3 pistol, if the night sights are dim. This says it is a police trade-in and it looks pretty good in the pics, but, you know, for forty $ more I can put my hands on a new one and see it before I buy... Any thoughts? Quick, now, time's runnin'!! haha thanks


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

I know I'm being pushy!!! Anyone else on line today??? I've practically got the dealer on instant message. He's responding to emails like he has nothing better to do...I think this would be a pretty good buy, but I'd really like to know about the sights before I pull the trigger, so to speak...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

oldtrojan66 said:


> I'm looking at a Glock 23 on GB and wonder if sights can be replaced on a Gen 3 pistol, if the night sights are dim.


yes


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, Bruce 333. I did get in touch with a couple friends who confirm this fact. I can also replace with the Hi-viz fiber optic sights, which is the direction I plan to go. Thanks for you help... david:smt1099


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Me I like NEW things - although I am in the process of buying a used shotgun.

But for a difference of $40 - I'd keep shopping or buy a new one.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> But for a difference of $40 - I'd keep shopping or buy a new one.


This. If a new version with night sights is only $40 more, go for that, it'll cost you a lot more than $40 to replace old sights.

KG


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Depending on who the seller is or where you buy, you might be able to negotiate to get sight replacement done for just the price of the sights themselves. Both of the ranges/shops near me offer to install sights for free if you purchase a gun or the sights themselves from them.

Just an FYI - if you do purchase a new Glock, you may want to purchase one with the stock fixed sights. Some people like the Glock night sights while others can't stand them. Purchasing a Glock with fixed sights would give you the option to purchase the sights of your choice later. And again, you can hopefully work out a deal to have the dealer selling night sights to install them for you as part of the purchase price of the sights themselves.


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay, well, thanks, then for the responses. I just checked back here and perhaps a little follow-up is in order. I got the gun from Gunbroker, police trade-in and it really is nice. Night sights are fine. I am going to a gun show next week and would like to find a LaserLyte dealer that will sell for less than $199 and install them as well. (Well, I can dream, can't I?) I can't see spending $94 for the sight removal tool for a glock and only using it once! I've only fired about four rounds through it (stupid possums, out in broad daylight, anyway!) and I think I'm going to like this chambering. Thanks, again for your thoughts!:smt1099


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

oldtrojan66 said:


> Okay, well, thanks, then for the responses. I just checked back here and perhaps a little follow-up is in order. I got the gun from Gunbroker, police trade-in and it really is nice. Night sights are fine. I am going to a gun show next week and would like to find a LaserLyte dealer that will sell for less than $199 and install them as well. (Well, I can dream, can't I?) I can't see spending $94 for the sight removal tool for a glock and only using it once! I've only fired about four rounds through it (stupid possums, out in broad daylight, anyway!) and I think I'm going to like this chambering. Thanks, again for your thoughts!:smt1099


Well you could get a shop to put the sights on for about 10 bucks, no need to buy the tool...check on youtube, theres plenty of vids on changing out the sights, it can be very easy and you can do it yourself with the right sights....

I find it hard to believe anyone would buy a police trade in for 40 bucks less than a new one, I must have read that wrong....and then to put 200$ lazersight thingys on it:smt102

Did you hit the possums or are you waiting for the lasers for that?:numbchuck:


----------

